# 2012 touareg vr6 - new wheels



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi guys, hope you are well. After owning 8 v-dubs I finally got a Touareg! I don't have any other plans for it than the wheels...what do you think?


----------



## madyspop (Oct 20, 2011)

They look pretty sharp. Are they knock off Cayenne rims or OEM?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2007)

replicas...22 inch.


----------



## KPSII (May 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hi guys, hope you are well. After owning 8 v-dubs I finally got a Touareg! I don't have any other plans for it than the wheels...what do you think?


*SCORE!!* Been look'n for some for mine - really dig'n yours.


----------

